# Found One



## snow blows (Jan 9, 2016)

Crawler Track part# 42755768013 
Fits a HS1132 Type TA/A.
TY


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

snow blows said:


> Crawler Track part# 42755768013
> Fits a HS1132 Type TA/A.
> TY


FYI a track from a Honda HS828 and 928 will also fit.


----------



## snow blows (Jan 9, 2016)

TY


----------

